# Case 420 Backhoe Loader



## Frozen001 (May 26, 2013)

I have recently picked up a 158 420B backhoe/loader. For its age it is in pretty good shape. Runs, all the hydraulics work, but it has some little things that need attention. I have a service manual comming so hopefully that will help. 

Couple of things I was to take care of first....

1) it needs breaks. With out the service manual in front of me yet, how involved is this?

2) The Forward/reverse lever is tough to get into reverse. Any thoughts on what would cause this

3) The clutch takes a bit to engage, I can lift my foor off the clutch, and about 2 or three seconds later it grabs. any thoughts?

Thanks, and I am sure I will have many more questions.

Lou

P.S. anyone have a photo that shows the original color scheme? Right now it is all yellow.


----------

